# WHY?? Does she poop on my carpet??



## ElleTheresa (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so frustrated, I love my dog but she is seeming to intentionally poop on my carpet. My dogs are only allowed on the tile areas of my house which is 80% of the house and the living room is fenced off. She will do anything in her power to get into the living room and poop and pee all over it. I don't know what to do. Her huge crate is in the living room and so I thought she would see the room as a den area?? I've had her for around 3 months and shes 1 year old. Why is she doing it?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

do you have her on a schedule? how many dogs do you have? taking walks on a leash is a good way to keep a bathroom schedule going. if you have other dogs and you put them out in the yard maybe she plays with them and forgets to do her business. its easy to lose track when you have more than one dog. when i walk with lexie i know exactly if she pees, poops etc, so when i bring her inside i know she is good to go and i dont have to worry about accidents.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that they forget when they play too. My will never be out of a crate if she doesn't learn to focus But I have another dog that will not ever have an accident on the hardwood floors, but the carpet is a whole different ballgame...Now this same dog will not go outside on concrete or any other surface besides grass..I wonder if its the texture?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She might not see the outdoors as potty area. Do you know her history?

I'd try bringing all the poo outside and show her. Praise it for being out there. Sounds weird I know. But I bet you haven't tried it yet. 

What is your reaction about her going potty indoors on the rug?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

There's something about carpet. When any of my dogs is sick when I'm not home, do they poop in the kitchen on the tile? NO! They find a place on the carpet. Geesh!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read somewhere that carpet feels like grass to them


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Can also be a sign of a UTI.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Heidi would not poop in the yard or (wohoo!) the house. Fortunately, there was a park about a quarter of a mile up the street. 

Maybe your dog doesn't want to relieve herself where she spends most of her time, i.e. the tile? 

I'm lucky I guess that Heidi and now Abby were both on a pretty firm schedule and they always took care of business when I took them out. Abby does three one mile or mile and a half walks everyday and goes then. She almost always gets a pee break at lunch time too, but she rarely does #2 in the yard. Maybe there is something about the schedule?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Unless my dogs are sick (so check on that) if my dogs have an 'accident' in my house it is MY FAULT.

I've probably got to go back a few steps to re-teach the housebreaking rules and what that means. So PAYING ATTENTION is key for the next few months. Baby gates, closed doors and the crate to manage the dog and make sure it's ALWAYS in the same room I am in. If I am not right there to see the dog squat and react to 'teach' then it is MY fault when I find the mess. Because I wasn't paying attention. I wasn't managing. I wasn't there to teach. 

*MY FAULT.*

I also have to re-arrange my life for the next few months to go back to the pro-active outside teaching. Go outside each and everytime my pup does so I can praise and have the Happy Puppy Dance when my pups 'go' outdoors. I actually have words that make my dogs 'go' so if I am in a hurry they know to dart outside with me, quickly do their business and then run back indoors. (go peepee or go poopies and they DO know the difference).

So praising them on all the good trips outdoors throughout the day.

CATCHING them in the act if they do squat indoors and immediately taking them outdoors.

PAYING ATTENTION and really upping the general exercise and dog classes to help with the positive and bonding so I can appreciate how WONDERFUL my dog is rather than just being angry much of the time as I am cleaning up another mess


----------



## Katelyn39 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Dog trainer*

We had problems with our dog also. He used to pee or poop inside of our house all the time when left alone. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Pringles to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He has recommended me this http : //bit.ly/1Tm6XWg The Online Dog Trainer from Doggy Dan[/url] online dog trainer. . It's cheap but it delivered the needed result, we are not ashamed to invite some guests over anymore.


----------

